# First attempt for custom kernel



## sk8harddiefast (May 9, 2010)

if i have re & msk network drivers on network sections on my custom kernel config i must write

```
msk_enable="YES"
re_enable="YES"
```
on loader.conf or system will detect them by himself?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2010)

Almost everything in /boot/loader.conf is **_load* not **_enable*. So it's:

```
msk_load="YES"
re_load="YES"
```


----------



## sasha (May 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> if i have re & msk network drivers on network sections on my custom kernel config i must write
> 
> ```
> msk_enable="YES"
> ...



If drivers already enabled in the kernel config file, you don't need to load them in loader.conf. Kernel will detect them at startup.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

ok.i can say solved 
thanks


----------

